# Il est hors question qu'on voit une Française...



## danalto

Bonjour, WR.  Du film *Forces Spéciales:  *Elsa è stata rapita dai talebani, e il presidente e il suo staff stanno organizzando il suo recupero. In questo momento stanno visionando un filmato in cui le viene quasi tagliata la gola.




PRESIDENTE 
Il est hors question qu'on voit une française se faire décapiter en direct sur tous les écrans de la planète...
PRESIDENTE      
 Non è ammissibile che si veda una francese che si fa decapitare in diretta su tutti gli schermi del pianeta...

Forse anche:
È impensabile che...


----------



## matoupaschat

danalto said:


> PRESIDENTE
> Il est hors question qu'on voi*e* une française se faire décapiter en direct sur tous les écrans de la planète...
> PRESIDENTE
> Non è ammissibile che si veda una francese che si fa decapitare in diretta su tutti gli schermi del pianeta...
> 
> Forse anche:
> È impensabile che...


Il significato è chiaramente "non possiamo permettere/tollerare che si veda una francese farsi decapitare in diretta ...". Dunque, vanno bene "è impensabile, è escluso, non è ammissibile ...". Altra possibilità: "nessuno vedrà una francese ..."
Ciao!


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Il significato è chiaramente "non possiamo permettere/tollerare che si veda una francese farsi decapitare in diretta ...". Dunque, vanno bene "è impensabile, è escluso, non è ammissibile ...". Altra possibilità: "nessuno vedrà una francese ..."
> Ciao!


Merci!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Dan  et bisous Matou! 

Anche la traduzione letterale andrebbe bene, secondo me: "E' fuori questione che si possa vedere una francese farsi decapitare in diretta ..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Hai ragione, Anna! Ma questa volta non avevo osato...
Porte-toi bien!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Merci bien, Matou!  et ... Joyeuses Pâques à toi, à tous!


----------



## matoupaschat

Caspita, siamo quasi a Pasqua, è vero!
Grazie, Anna --bisous-- e Buona Pasqua a te e a tutti gli amici del forum!
Matou.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao e Buona pasqua a tutti anche da parte mia!!!
Sono d'accordo con Anja, dire "è fuori questione" rende più incisiva la frase anche in italiano.
Forse direi: È fuori questione che si possa assistere alla (diffondere-vedere la) decapitazione in diretta di una francese .......


----------



## danalto

Merci à tous!!


----------

